# Guardia civil memo



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

someone told me about this:
Breathalyser tests scrapped to save petrol | The CoastRider | For Local News and Sport in the Torrevieja Area

Road safety ...Spanish style


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> someone told me about this:
> Breathalyser tests scrapped to save petrol | The CoastRider | For Local News and Sport in the Torrevieja Area
> 
> Road safety ...Spanish style


I wonder what pencil necked buffoon (with a degree in mice droppings no doubt) has just been fast tracked to the top floor and came up with this stunning initiative


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I am not inclined to believe this. In Costa Almeria the Guardia Civil are as active as ever.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Leper said:


> I am not inclined to believe this. In Costa Almeria the Guardia Civil are as active as ever.


personally, I think the guardia will interpretet the memo the same way they do all memos...i.e. this was meant for someone else

Brian, your description seems spot on. I would actually like to meet this person.... it would be an honour to meet the world's first surviving brain donor:ranger:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Leper said:


> I am not inclined to believe this. In Costa Almeria the Guardia Civil are as active as ever.


Not up here. I haven't seen an alcohol test yet!!! 
Terrorist? check. Documentation? check. Drugs? check. Alcohol? Still haven't seen one! 

I had heard the reason they were going to be cutting back on the tests was the price of one of the components that they have to replace in the meter when doing checks. Something chemical related? Again, I've never seen one, just going on what my Spanish friends said last weekend about this same subject.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Brian, your description seems spot on. I would actually like to meet this person.... it would be an honour to meet the world's first surviving brain donor:ranger:


Meet quite a few in industry Willie (unfortunately) and of course Yes Minister/The Office were based on real events/people that are omnipresent in much of industry.

Oh well they ain't my problem anymore (thank Christ)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Meet quite a few in industry Willie (unfortunately) and of course Yes Minister/The Office were based on real events/people that are omnipresent in much of industry.
> 
> Oh well they ain't my problem anymore (*thank Christ*)


Once again agreed.... I've worked with the "most promoted, intelect deprived, morally bankrupt, insults to intelligent life that ever walked on the face of this earth", but the one who dreamed up this one, didn't just take the biscuit...he took the whole warehouse of biscuits..... but you have to remember...without the stunningly stupid... we just look normally stupid:tongue1:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, they're not taking much notice of it here either..... but then what comes out of head office & what actually happens here seem to be two very different things.

There was a checkpoint near us the other day which had 12 officers & a gaffer collating all the figures

And, how do they set them up so fast? One minute nothing, the next, there they are giving people a tug. I'm beginning to think they just drop from the sky. People say nowt happens quickly in Spain....... well, the G men checkpoints certainly do



Doggy


----------

